# 1960 Impala, Wanting to install LS1



## FLORES1960

Okay, so for the third time, I've bought and sold and changed my mind on engines.

I found a GREAT deal on a crate LS1 6.0L motor. $2500 bucks!!! still on the crate.

Do they make universal motor mounts, for the LS1 onto the X-frame. I know they sell motor mounts for LS1 motors onto different vehicles. Anyone have a link?

Has anyone here installed an LS1 on a 1960 or similar vehicle? What major frame, or other modifications are needed?

any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr Gee

I would ask skimdoggie and fabian who's building the '61 wagon


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Dec 31 2009, 12:22 AM~16142131
> *Okay, so for the third time, I've bought and sold and changed my mind on engines.
> 
> I found a GREAT deal on a crate LS1 6.0L motor.  $2500 bucks!!! still on the crate.
> 
> Do they make universal motor mounts, for the LS1 onto the X-frame.  I know they sell motor mounts for LS1 motors onto different vehicles. Anyone have a link?
> 
> Has anyone here installed an LS1 on a 1960 or similar vehicle? What major frame, or other modifications are needed?
> 
> any advice would be appreciated.
> *


Yes they do, no mods necessary. Motor mounts to adapters, adapters mount to motor mounts, motor mounts bolt to frame. Very simple. http://www.classicindustries.com/controlle...oductId=102404&
productSearchCatalogId=5

Theres several things you need to do the swap. Are you planning to do it yourself?

check the link in my signature


----------



## FLORES1960

Ill PM you! thanks brother.

Here is a good tech article on a swap on a 60 biscayne!

http://www.hotrodlane.cc/PDFFILES/60biscayne.pdf


----------



## FLORES1960

Hey bro,I have been looking at Street & Performance and found this awesome tech article.http://www.hotrodlane.cc/PDFFILES/60biscayne.pdf

It seems like I need a 98-02 LS1.  From what I see, i should go for the Camero/ Firebird/ Trans AM LS1 because the oil pan is smaller and is a perfect fit.  They say to find the ecu, mass air flow and the two front 02 sensors.  They also sell a harness for about $900 bucks.  I will also do the 4L60e trans.I also seen those motor mount adapters. 

Is there any major fabrication needed? Such as altering the firewall or trans tunnel?  It doesnt seem like it, but would like to know ahead of time...??

Any other advice you can give, I would greatly appriciate it.  Where can I find a decent Ls1... less than 75k miles prefered.  Im in socali


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Jan 1 2010, 10:45 AM~16152675
> *Hey bro,I have been looking at Street & Performance and found this awesome tech article.http://www.hotrodlane.cc/PDFFILES/60biscayne.pdf
> 
> It seems like I need a 98-02 LS1.  From what I see, i should go for the Camero/ Firebird/ Trans AM LS1 because the oil pan is smaller and is a perfect fit.  They say to find the ecu, mass air flow and the two front 02 sensors.  They also sell a harness for about $900 bucks.  I will also do the 4L60e trans.I also seen those motor mount adapters.
> 
> Is there any major fabrication needed? Such as altering the firewall or trans tunnel?  It doesnt seem like it, but would like to know ahead of time...??
> 
> Any other advice you can give, I would greatly appriciate it.  Where can I find a decent Ls1... less than 75k miles prefered.  Im in socali
> *


No mods are needed with the mounts I've shown you. 

Do you know what kinda car it came out of? You said it's on a crate, is it a crate moter? If so, is the part number 17801267? 

You will need a diffent oil pan for the Impala, not the engine. Street and Performance can help you with the pan and theres a few other companies too but their names escape me at the moment. Google them. Oh yeah, try turnkeyenginesupply.com too

You can do the wiring your self with all the original wiring yourself but You way have to recalibrate the ecu with alaptop...all that crap is aheadach but will save you money. IMO, I would buy an LS1 wiring kit with the new ecu from Painless Wiring. It's about 1,500 but worth it. They call it the "perfect" system/kit. 

You will need another fuel pump, you can buy that at Classic Industries. I suggest you get their catalog and look in the LS1 section.

As far as the trans, I like th350's so I can't help you with yours, I don't know much about it and how it fits onto Impalas.

Post a pic of your engine.


----------



## FLORES1960

Thanks so much bro!!! I decided not to buy that crate after all.... It was a 6.0 from a truck. I understand i'd have to change the intake manifold to fit the corvette fuel rail covers and the oil pan.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Jan 1 2010, 02:50 PM~16154353
> *Thanks so much bro!!! I decided not to buy that crate after all....  It was a 6.0 from a truck.  I understand i'd have to change the intake manifold to fit the corvette fuel rail covers and the oil pan.
> *


Thats was not an LS1 then bro...you wasted both our times!!!! :uh: :angry: :rant: :twak: 

LS1's came in the following: 

98-2002 F-bodies
97-04 Corvette's
'04 GTO's


Your going to have to change the oil pan regardless.


----------



## FLORES1960

Oh no not a waste of times. I found a drop out motor from a 2002 Camaro im going to use. I understand with the F-bodies, I will not have to change the oil pan. Thats according to the Street & performance guys.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Jan 1 2010, 06:29 PM~16156001
> *Oh no not a waste of times. I found a drop out motor from a 2002 Camaro im going to use.  I understand with the F-bodies, I will not have to change the oil pan. Thats according to the Street & performance guys.
> *


 keep me updated on this, and good luck!


----------



## FLORES1960

I will..thanks dog...did u see that article, i posted the link above. 60 biscayne install? it says in there also that they used the stock f-body oil pan. 

ill keep u guys posted.


----------



## FLORES1960

The S&Pmotor plates not only moved the 
rubber mounts forward, but also raised the 
engine so that the* stock IROC oil pan would 
clear the cross member.* ‘58 to ‘64 Chevy pas- 
senger cars can use the IROC oil pan without 
modifying. ‘55-’57 and ‘67 up cars will need to 
have the modified oil pans.


----------



## six 2

contact V-max at ULTIMATE RIDERS. he is the expert at the LS1 engines.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 2 2010, 05:24 PM~16163632
> *contact V-max at ULTIMATE RIDERS. he is the expert at the LS1 engines.
> *


 yeah and he wants 10g's to put one in too...  

installing an LS1 ain't too hard.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Jan 1 2010, 08:46 PM~16157127
> *The S&Pmotor plates not only moved the
> rubber mounts forward, but also raised the
> engine so that the stock IROC oil pan would
> clear the cross member. ‘58 to ‘64 Chevy pas-
> senger cars can use the IROC oil pan without
> modifying. ‘55-’57 and ‘67 up cars will need to
> have the modified oil pans.
> *


Good to know. good link.


----------



## FLORES1960

what could i do with my stock rear end??? with this ls1. I dont want to put a ford 9, becasuse my rear end is already powder coated, i got rear disk brakes....also i have this wishbone suspension welded to it also ......


----------



## doctahouse

Check out my build, I'm in the middle of installing one now. It's not that hard, but you can get took by over paying for some of the products out there. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518729


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Jan 1 2010, 08:46 PM~16157127
> *The S&Pmotor plates not only moved the
> rubber mounts forward, but also raised the
> engine so that the stock IROC oil pan would
> clear the cross member. ‘58 to ‘64 Chevy pas-
> senger cars can use the IROC oil pan without
> modifying. ‘55-’57 and ‘67 up cars will need to
> have the modified oil pans.
> *



I had emailed Phil BRP Hot Rods about his oil pans and this is what he sent:

The F – Body pan is the way to go with our kit it is flush with the K member with our kit and you can bag the car and put it on the ground. We sell F-Body pans used and new just give us a call the kits are 479.00 and the pans are 389 new and 189 used the hedders are 499 ML 1 ¾”and clears everything

Tks Phil give us a call and we will take your order at Jobber price before the 2010 price increase hits. Tks Phil


I built a pan out of the truck pan which sits about 3/8" higher...not flush.... for the price of some sawzall blades and aluminum plate. The pick up tube will need to be shortened but way cheaper than $500!!


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2010, 06:23 PM~16164088
> *yeah and he wants 10g's to put one in too...
> 
> installing an LS1 ain't too hard.
> *


 :uh: But it will be installed correctly


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 3 2010, 11:28 AM~16169582
> *:uh: But it will be installed correctly
> *


 for 10g's it better be lol!


----------



## FLORES1960

Went and spoke to Max Today. He was a cool cat, spent time explaining the swap. He's got some sick rides at his shop with LSX swaps. My car will be going to him mid March. I'll keep you cats posted!


----------



## mr box

FLORES1960 said:


> Went and spoke to Max Today. He was a cool cat, spent time explaining the swap. He's got some sick rides at his shop with LSX swaps. My car will be going to him mid March. I'll keep you cats posted!


whats up with the update thinking of puting a lsx 454 in my 1964 impala has anybody done this befor?


----------

